# Nissan Maxima 2002 SE



## inzaneip (May 23, 2006)

i have a question i recently purchased a OEM nissan Navigation for my maxima from ebay 
and i have a 2002 SE i have seen GLE's with this same NAV system on it
so my question do i need to purchase a gps antena for this? and also if someone can tell me where can i find wiring harness for this uint?


----------

